# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Picture Memory Game, More Games & Tests

## Lampada

Learn Russian Online: Picture Memory Game

----------


## fortheether

Nice, thank you!   

> Learn Russian Online: Picture Memory Game

----------


## Ann

I also like the crossword puzzles and the hangman game.

----------


## Yulia65

Лампада, большое спасибо Вам за эту ссылку!!! Мне эти языковые игры тоже понравились. А может, кто еще какие другие сайты с языковыми играми знает?

----------


## wanja

AlexP's games

----------


## Lampada

Триникси - Вселенная   Проверка кратковременной памяти

----------


## Lampada

Триникси - Вселенная   Тест на логическое мышление

----------


## Amy6710

> Learn Russian Online: Picture Memory Game

 Ohhhh I love this!  Now I just need to learn some words. haha  ::

----------


## Lampada

Slon.ru / Культура / Что происходит на картинах Тициана?

----------


## Lampada

Slon.ru / Культура / Не пора ли вам в музей?

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Throbert McGee

> 

 ^ Картина напоминиает мне анекдот про Шрёдингера, Гейзенберга, и Ома: 
Heisenberg, Schrödinger, and Ohm are driving in a car when a cop pulls them over.
Since Heisenberg is the one driving, the cop asks for his license and then says, "Do you know how fast you were going?" 
  "No, but I know exactly where I am!" Heisenberg replies cheerfully. 
  The cop says, "the speed limit's 65, and you were doing 85 miles an hour!"
Heisenberg throws up his hands and shouts, "Shit! Now I'm lost!" 
  The cop thinks this answer is suspicious, and asks whether they have anything in the car's  trunk.
"Yes, there's a cat in the trunk," answers Schrödinger. 
The cop orders them to open the trunk, and then says, "Sir, did you know the cat is dead?" 
  "We do now, asshole!" shouts Schrödinger, bursting into tears. 
  At this point, the cop decides to arrest them, but Ohm resists.

----------


## Eric C.

> ^ Картина напоминиает мне анекдот про Шрёдингера, Гейзенберга, и Ома: 
> Heisenberg, Schrödinger, and Ohm are driving in a car when a cop pulls them over.
> Since Heisenberg is the one driving, the cop asks for his license and then says, "Do you know how fast you were going?" 
>   "No, but I know exactly where I am!" Heisenberg replies cheerfully. 
>   The cop says, "the speed limit's 65, and you were doing 85 miles an hour!"
> Heisenberg throws up his hands and shouts, "Shit! Now I'm lost!" 
>   The cop thinks this answer is suspicious, and asks whether they have anything in the car's  trunk.
> "Yes, there's a cat in the trunk," answers Schrödinger. 
> The cop orders them to open the trunk, and then says, "Sir, did you know the cat is dead?" 
> ...

 They were obviously missing Einstein and Volta. The first one would show the cop the speed he had measured was only truth relative to him, and if he didn't succeed at that, the second one would discharge 50 thousand of his little clones into the cop and let the others and himself get away. xD

----------


## Lampada

iGame | Free Eye Test   Трудно, аж глаза заболели.  В последней картинке ошиблась.  BEST RESULT: 28 SCORE: 28 ERRORS: 1

----------


## fortheether

I got a 16 but I'm red/green color blind.  
Scott

----------


## maxmixiv

31 so far. Week sight but a good monitor I guess  ::  
"Weak" I meant  ::  
BTW, the results are better when looking at B-W picture. Just set the saturation to 0. Thus I managed to score 33.

----------


## Lampada

Can You Correctly Spell These Most Commonly Misspelled Words? | Surveee   *Spelling Master!*   _Wow! You aced this test. You answered all correctly to be considered a true spelling master! We bet you were the grammar and spelling fanatic back in the day in English class or you just read a lot. Anyway, Congratulations to you! You are in the top 3% of spellers in the country_

----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/1685920521/...3593698351886/

----------

